# Long time lurker



## mburellmusic (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello!
I'm a long time lurker. Learned a lot from this forum!
I write music for media and I assist in studios.
Cheers from LA


----------



## jonathanparham (Oct 29, 2017)

welcome


----------



## J-M (Oct 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

